# See any problems with my new server?



## Crooksey (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, thanks for taking the time to look, I know the internet has far too many of these threads as it is! I'm building a web server that will be running lots of instances of Ruby (hence the high memory), I just wanted to check that I wasn't going to run into any problems with the following configuration.

Machine won't be running X, but needs a graphics card as this motherboard does not have on-board video.


```
Processor (CPU) IntelÂ® Coreâ„¢i7 Quad Core Processor i7-960 (3.20GHz) 4.8GTs/8MB Cache
Motherboard ASUSÂ® P6X58D-E: DDR3, USB 3.0, SATA 6.0GB/s, 3-Way SLI
Memory (RAM) 12GB SAMSUNG DDR3 TRI-DDR3 1333MHz (3 x 4GB)
Graphics Card 512MB NVIDIA GEFORCE 210 - DVI,HDMI,VGA

1st Hard Disk 1.5TB WD CAVIAR BLACK WD1502FAEX, SATA 6 Gb/s, 64MB CACHE
(7200rpm)

2nd Hard Disk 1.5TB WD CAVIAR BLACK WD1502FAEX, SATA 6 Gb/s, 64MB CACHE
(7200rpm)

3rd Hard Disk 1.5TB WD CAVIAR BLACK WD1502FAEX, SATA 6 Gb/s, 64MB CACHE
(7200rpm)

1st DVD/BLU-RAY Drive 24x DUAL LAYER DVD WRITER Â±R/Â±RW/RAM
Power Supply 450W Quiet 80 PLUS Dual Rail PSU + 120mm Case Fan (Â£29)
Processor Cooling TITAN FENRIR EVO EXTREME HEATPIPE CPU COOLER (Â£39)
Network Facilities ONBOARD 10/100/1000 GIGABIT LAN PORT
Server case with 1x 200m fan and 2x 120mm fans
```

First and second hard disk to be run in zfs, third hard drive to be space for backup images etc, to be rsyncd to a backup server.

Thanks for taking your time to look!

It will be left on 24/7.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 17, 2011)

Looks fine except for the PSU. That looks like it's a bit underpowered.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 17, 2011)

A real 450W supply would probably be all right.  But a PS that costs less than a CPU fan is not going to match the quality of the rest of the system (read that as "poor quality, optimistically rated, supplies dirty power, and may fail catastrophically taking the rest of the system with it").  Maybe a Seasonic S12II?  I haven't tried one, but have read good things.

A lower-power video card would help.  The Geforce 210 is 35W TDP.  A Radeon HD4350 is only 20W.  Old non-accelerated PCI video cards might be even less, if you can find one.

The drives are only 10W each, active.  RAM and CPU power, don't know.  An i7 might be overkill for a server.  Depends on what it's doing.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 17, 2011)

Forgot to say that the video cards may never get anywhere near their rated power if they're not doing anything hard.  Still, a card with much less memory and circuitry should need less power.


----------



## Crooksey (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks, I was debating a 600w PSU, and after the comments here, I think I will


----------

